# A Must See Presentation - Falls from elevation by Roofers cost an average $106,000



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

A new OSHA PowerPoint presentation shows the heavy financial cost resulting from falls in construction. OSHA's analysis of fall injuries for roofers and carpenters found that; falls from elevations by roofers cost an average of approximately $106,000 each and for carpenters $97,000 each.

Click the link to view the presentation. 

http://www.osha.gov/doc/topics/residentialprotection/workerscomp.ppt


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

private ins. would kill that bill..more common sense.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty sure those figures are what private insurance and WC pays out per accident on avg. Private insurance wont cover lost wages.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

It all depands on how your insurance is written. You might have a high deductible of lets say $100,000 therefore if the entire accident runs you $106,000 guess what, your stuck paying out the $100,000 and the insurance pays $6,000. And then they turn around and kick you out from their firm. Once you've been classified as a high hazard employer, you will have a hard time finding an insurance and if you find one, you will be paying huge premiums. You might as well close up shop and open up under a differant family member.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

private ins. your covered 24/7 even at home where its more dangerous.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> private ins. your covered 24/7 even at home where its more dangerous.


If I were you, I wpuld get at least the Tripple Platinum Coverage. Insurance Guy must love you.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> If I were you, I wpuld get at least the Tripple Platinum Coverage. Insurance Guy must love you.


 who cares if he loves me or not, its for the family..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> who cares if he loves me or not, its for the family..


Thats about the only smartest thing thats ever come out of your mouth to this day. :thumbup:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Thats about the only smartest thing thats ever come out of your mouth to this day. :thumbup:


 as i said pea brain, if ya had some common sense you would know there was more said.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> as i said pea brain, if ya had some common sense you would know there was more said.


Your still an idiot though.....


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Your still an idiot though.....


 LMFAO what a bonehead..too easy LOL :laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've fallen a few times. I never got hurt 'falling'.

Interruptions during the fall and landings have been painful though.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fallen a few times, sometimes my body gets hurt other times my pride, LOL!

Known a lot of roofers and framers who've fallen off the roof and did not fare very well. Know a roofer who fell and destroyed both of his ankles. A framer I know fell recently and may never walk again. My fathers fallen and fractured an ankle, three other times he walked away. My brother fell 23ft and walked away. My other brother fell twice in front of me. First time sprained his ankle second time busted his head open. My Uncle fell on the ladder and his leg got caught in it, 3 month recovery. My cousin fell and broke his leg. Know a roofer who put his hand through a skylight, doctor said he'd never be able to use his hand, he still roofs. Know a roofer who broke his arm so he went back to work the next week and learned to roof with his other hand!


----------



## max (Dec 6, 2009)

safety guys r azzholes, only lookin out to protect insurance companies bottom line. Hate the pencilpusher with no on roof experience. May he fall out of his desk chair


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

max said:


> safety guys r azzholes, only lookin out to protect insurance companies bottom line. Hate the pencilpusher with no on roof experience. May he fall out of his desk chair


Safety Guys could give Rats Ass about insurance companies and their bottom line, we care about your safety. There is no incentives for us Safety Guys from the insurance industry. Its not like we get a kick back or something. And Yes, if u dont get hurt, the company wont have to make a claim, therefore the company insurance premium wont go up, then your boss will have some extra money and hopefully will be able to give you a bonus or a raise. One accident could cripple a business to the brink of no existance. 
I wish you guys would look at this from a POSITIVE point of view and not NEGATIVE.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> we care about your safety.


 :laughing:


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

InterLoc- what is the tripple platinum insurance you have for the family? what does it do?


----------



## max (Dec 6, 2009)

Saftey guy, I know what you are saying but until you have personally worn those full body harness, working all day on the roof, you dont know, You dont have a clue. At 60 it is hard and hot enough, this harness bs is unbearable. Until all builders and homeowners require all roofers to tie off and create a level playing field, it is dog eat dog. I have not met a roofer yet who wanted to wear one, given a choice. just one more guberment intrusion into our daily lives


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I dont like many things as well, like wearing a seatbelt in my truck, but you know what the consequences outweight the pros so I force myself to put it on. What i'm trying to say is that we are all grown people here and it is ultimately up to you what you will choose to do. Neither I or the OSHA guy will make you do what you dont want to do. All I know is that life is worth the couple of hours of being uncomfortable by wearing the right safety gear.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

Safety_Guy said:


> I dont like many things as well, like wearing a seatbelt in my truck, but you know what the consequences outweight the pros so I force myself to put it on. What i'm trying to say is that we are all grown people here and it is ultimately up to you what you will choose to do. Neither I or the OSHA guy will make you do what you dont want to do. All I know is that life is worth the couple of hours of being uncomfortable by wearing the right safety gear.


 
I could not have said it better myself.. 
But i would like to add my own comments to it... Make it a habit to practice the techniques and your body will eventually be one with the harness!!


----------



## max (Dec 6, 2009)

Lot of talk by guys that dont have to wear one, or have never even tried roofing with one on. Try 6-10 hrs a day. Talk is cheap. Walk a mile in my shoes and maybe you would see the light. I, in fact like wearing a seat belt in a car. You are stationary. Dont mind wearing a harness in a manlift. You are stationary. On a roof i need to be everywhere at any time. Impossible or darn near!!!!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

max said:


> Lot of talk by guys that dont have to wear one, or have never even tried roofing with one on. Try 6-10 hrs a day. Talk is cheap. Walk a mile in my shoes and maybe you would see the light. I, in fact like wearing a seat belt in a car. You are stationary. Dont mind wearing a harness in a manlift. You are stationary. On a roof i need to be everywhere at any time. Impossible or darn near!!!!


 They'll never get it! they dont believe in common sense :no:...


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

So lets just set the record straight then. Safety Guy how many years have you been roofing? And no I don't care how many degrees you have or how much of your life you have wasted sitting in a classroom. How long have you been roofing? I've been doing it 17 yrs and never had a major fall, accidents happen and you or a gov't agency cannot prevent that and I cannot even count how many times I've tripped over that stupid rope and almost fell off the roof. This forum is for ROOFERS so please tell us your real world qualifications or else go find some safety forum where you all sit around and brag about how many businesses you've fined into bankruptcy and how qualified you are because you took the latest class. So leave us that actually do something and porvide a service to people to make our living alone.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Pro Exteriors and max: I'm not a roofer, therefore you are absolutely right to the fact that I have not walked in your shoes and I understand how you are trying to defend yourself. I dont need to work in your profession to speak on the subject matter. I rely on statistics, data, injured people stories and affected families of a deceased employees to make my arguments and try to hammer the message to your thick heads that fall protection is needed for the type of work you guys do. As to the matter of this Forum, the creators of this site deamed important to have a section for SAFETY which is clearly labeled as such. If you dont want to read my posts, DONT. I'm not forcing you to read my posts. I'm not forcing you to wear your fall protection. I'm just simply providing information on the subject of FALL PROTECTION. It is ultimately up to you what you will do with such information. You want to cheat DEATH everyday, be my guest. Your a BIG BAD ROOFER with 17 years of experiance, you know what your doing. !!b


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Common Sense ppl..if its steep, slick, icy etc etc, common sense says wear a rope.
If its 5/12 or less no ice no slickness etc etc..common sense says ya dont need a rope but also common sense says dont walk off the edge...:thumbup:...but some ppl think theres no such thing as common sense..:laughing: :blink:..but also common sense says theres WCB, OHSA or safety clowns around..better wear a rope..:yes:


----------



## buddywest (Dec 17, 2011)

do you use tie offs on all jobs and hard hats
va beach roofer


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to know which clown came up with that..hard hats on a roof!?! they must have some BIG bird droppings...:yes:


----------

